# PRO-Charger on Vr6??



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

Why is it no one is running a big supercharger on a VR? I mean somthing like an ATI pro-charger or Novi 2000. Something capable of 25 psi like you would see on a mustang.
Someone please explain, im very tempted.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: PRO-Charger on Vr6?? (Vr6Fidelity)*

probably because a vr6 probably flows as much as most 4 cyl motors!
thoes blowers on mustangs are HUGE


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

VR6 = 4cyl in a v6 costume.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Is there a proper sized SC to run 25 psi on a VR? My point is i never see anything beyond 13-15 psi on SC setups.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I really haven't researched it... what kind of shaft speed is a v1 @ boosting 15psi on a worked cyl head vr?


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_I really haven't researched it... what kind of shaft speed is a v1 @ boosting 15psi on a worked cyl head vr? 


Im curious too. I mean hey, b16's with a vortech have made 325whp +.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

thing to do would be to run it on a cog belt. Then you can run the blower up to its maximum efficiency range without burning up the bearings or changing the serp belt once a day. 
expensive proposition though on a car with lots of accessories because.. well yea.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

there is one guy on these forums running a Procharged VR6 in a mk2 gti. Also on prochargers site they list a universal kit in which they supply you with a universal aluminum bracket that you can trim to make a suitable mount to install the supercharger. 
I have an ATI procharger catalog, and they show a '92 corrado vr6 with a procharger C-1 installed using the above method. That same car is also listed on there site under customer rides.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (turboit)*

Oh i would love to see pics of that corrado.
Lets not even mention belts or bearings, i dont want to get into that it won't be a problem.


----------



## RacerCorrado (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*

There is a dragster Corrado. This guy is in UK, and there is also one in puerto rico. Here is the link 
http://www.tsrdragracers.co.uk/18136/18190.html


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (RacerCorrado)*

no pics of the blower setup on that site...


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

Well I see 14+PSI with out to much trouble with a 2.875" pulley. I could go down to a nice 2.5" and with the intercooler I would be seeing near 18psi... But at some point you realize boost is not every thing. 
I made 310hp @ 6400 rpm..with 12psi..!! Frankly with 310 I have more raw power than I need on a daily basis. I have yet to add the C2 software 2.5" pulley with Schrick 248's 9-1 gasket and ported head..! oh maybe a Log manifold.?. If it will run right it should make for a lot of fun.?
But if you want you could sell the V1 and change it to a V1-T trim. That blower with proper charge cooling and proper tunning would REALLY kick ass.. It makes a lot more boost. 
Frankly it just takes money and most of us are lacking that sort of cash. Especially when a turbo can do so much more.


----------



## hs (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

when i had a mk2 vr last summer cfi was doing the pro charger kit on 4cyls, i was pretty tight with everywone there so they were going to do a pro charger on my vr with stand alone and 260 cams a lsd and 3.94 randp and they were looking to put 500 hp to the wheels and push 20+ pounds of boost but they closed up and it would of cost to much money and they werent kicking in anything at all they were planning on showing it at waterfest


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (hs)*

500? u dont say, oh please do correct me if im wrong, but isnt that corrado being pushed by a big block chevy?










_Modified by seal3k at 8:17 PM 7-14-2005_


----------



## hs (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (seal3k)*

dude every post i post in ur there with some off the wall coment ,what corrado and what chevy bro ,come on make some sense


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (hs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hs* »_dude every post i post in ur there with some off the wall coment ,what corrado and what chevy bro ,come on make some sense 

its good to know i got somebody watching me i feel so safe, but i was referring to the one post above where the corrado has a supercharger on it

There is a dragster Corrado. This guy is in UK, and there is also one in puerto rico. Here is the link 
http://www.tsrdragracers.co.uk/18136/18190.html


_Modified by seal3k at 9:03 PM 7-14-2005_


----------

